# Speedfan regelt SYS_FAN1 und PWR_FAN nicht!



## ooomarco (13. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Die Überschrift sagt ja schon das wesentliche aus.

Also der CPU Lüfter und der SYS_FAN2 lassen sich 1A regeln.

Kann es vielleicht sein das mein Mainboard einfach zu neu ist für diese Version von Speedfan?

Habe das Gigabyte P55A-UD3 und Version 4.4 von Speedfan.
3 Gehäuselüfter (die mir alle zu laut sind) + 1 CPU Lüfter

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen!

MfG Marco


----------



## mattinator (13. April 2010)

Sieh mal mit HWMonitor nach, welche Lüfter-Informationen geliefert werden. Lt. Handbuch werden nur zwei Lüfter vom Mainboard gesteuert:





> Hardware Monitor
> 
> 
> System voltage detectionw CPU/System temperature detection
> ...


Bei (einigen) MSI-Boards muss die Lüfter-Steuerung im BIOS deaktiviert werden, damit die Lüfter per Software (z.B. SpeedFan) steuerbar sind. Evtl. musst Du im BIOS "CPU Smart FAN Control" auf disabled setzen. Im englischen PDF-Handbuch (http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-p55a-ud3_e.pdf) gibt es einen Hinweis auf das EasyTune (EasyTune 5), vllt. hilft Dir das weiter. Kannst auch mal versuchen, mit Alfredo Kontakt aufzunehmen, ist der Entwickler von SpeedFan (alfredo@almico.com). Habe ich auch schon mal gemacht und war angenehm überrascht über die schnelle und freundliche Reaktion.


----------



## esszett (13. April 2010)

du kannst probehalber die neueste beta-version installieren (version 4.41b5) und pruefen, ob es damit geht... ich denke aber, dass es nichts bringen wird, weil speedfan offenbar in der lage ist, zwei der anschluesse zu steuern und damit dein board bzw. dessen chips unterstuetzt...

je nach leistung/stromaufnahme der zu steuernden luefter und deren verwendung kannst du durchaus auch 2 luefter ueber einen anschluss steuern (auf meinem board kann ich 3 anschluesse steuern, an jedem haengen 2 luefter)...

ansonsten das, was mattinator sagte: im bios die board-eigene lueftersteuerung deaktivieren...


grueSZe


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. April 2010)

schau mal in deine bedienungsanleitung bei meinem gigabytemainboard kann man auch von 4 lüfteranschlüssen nur 2 regeln


----------



## ooomarco (14. April 2010)

Moin Leute. Danke für eure Antworten! Leider komm ich nicht vorran. Ich habe immer noch das selbe Problem. Habe im BIOS die automatische Lüftersteuerung deaktiviert. Bei HWMonitor, Everest und auch bei Speedfan werden alle 4 Lüfter mit den richtigen Umdrehungszahlen angezeigt. Wo bekomme ich denn die Version von Speedfan her?
Habe mir das Handbuch mal genauer angesehen aber im Text steht nichts davon, dass nur der SYS_FAN2 regelbar ist, allerdings sind da Tabellen mit den Pinbelegungen der Anschlüsse. In den beiden Tabellen vom CPU und dem

SYS_FAN2 steht hinter PIN 2:  Pin No. 2  +12V/Speed Control 

und beim 

SYS_FAN 1 und dem PWR_FAN steht nur 

Pin No. 2  +12V. 

Ich hoffe das es nur da steht weil die beiden "regelbaren" 4-Pins haben und nicht weil die +12V "fest" sind.

Wenns doch der Fall ist, muss ich wohl mehrere Lüfter an den SYS_FAN2 Anschluss hängen. Kann ich da auch mehr als 2 Stück ranhängen? Gibt es solche Adapterkabel? Werde mir dann Be quiet Lüfter in 120mm und 140mm zulegen.


----------



## darkycold (14. April 2010)

Ich hab nen Ga Ma 770 ud3
Da sind z.b. nur CPU und Sysfan 1 regelbar.
Die anderen laufen immer bei 12 V

Ist ja auch so bei vielen anderen Mainboards, dass z.Teil ja nur CPU regelbar ist..


----------



## esszett (15. April 2010)

die neueste speedfan-version (auch die die neuesten beta-versionen), bekommt man direkt bei almico.com... aber wie gesagt, ich schaetze, dass es dabei bleiben wird und du nur diese beiden anschluesse steuern kannst... sei's drum, versuch macht klug... 

die bequiet-luefter sind recht genuegsam, was ihren stromhunger betrifft: 90mA, ~1,1W bei 12V... das ist nicht viel, kann aber in summe mehrerer luefter durchaus dazu fuehren, dass du dir das mainboard abschieszt... entweder steht im handbuch des mainboards, wo die grenzen der anschluesse liegen, oder du fragst direkt beim hersteller bzw. in herstellerforen nach den werten...

viel erfolg!

grueSZe


----------



## ooomarco (15. April 2010)

Ok ich habe jetzt überlegt und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen mir eine Lüftersteuerung zu bestellen. Habe damit keine Erfahrungen. Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben worauf ich achten muss? Also ich bräuchte auf jeden Fall eins in schwarz und 5,25 Zoll. Der Preis sollte 30€ nicht übersteigen und sonst ist alles offen. Ich habe mir schon welche angesehen und zwar diese hier:

Akasa AK-FC-03 Chamäleon Interne Lüftersteuerung: Lüftersteuerung Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Scythe Kaze Master KM01-BK Interne Lüftersteuerung: Lüftersteuerung Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

NZXT Sentry 2 Interne Lüftersteuerung: Lüftersteuerung Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------

